# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  The Film "Inception" and its Errors - Global Politician

## Dream Guide Team

*The Film "Inception" and its Errors**Global Politician**Lucid* and directed *dreaming* is possible, but dream-sharing is not. If we were to enter someone else's mind, we would merely experience our reactions to her *...**and more »*

----------

